# Squawks had some kind of stroke



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello, my poor girl Squawks had some kind of a stroke today and is in bad condition, she can't keep her balance or make sounds, she's currently staying overnight at the vet, they aren't the best avian vets around but they're better than most. I'm terrified it could be "yolk stroke", I have no idea if shell be alive in the morning or not, I was just hoping you'd all send good vibes to my birdy, I'm hoping for a miracle at this point.

I also sincerely thank you all for being there whenever I've needed advice, you're a warm loving community and the world is lucky to have you all, thank you <3


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm really sorry Squawks isn't doing to good, I'll thinking of her and hoping for the best.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks bluesky <3


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Aw poor Squawks, sending her lots if positive energy, I truly hope that miracle comes her way x


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I certainly hope a miracle comes your way. Good luck


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I am thinking of you and squawkes! I hope you receive some good news soon!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

My budgie died of a stroke and it was a very scary and traumatizing sequence of events. I hope your baby is okay.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Sending good vibes that she'll pull though.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

sending prayers your way


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

thoughts hopes and prayers to you and squawkes. <3


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

You're in our prayers Squawkes. Come on little girl you can get through this.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the well wishes <3 She has made it through the night, the vet said she's doing better than she was but she's still very sick. They're running tests but won't get the results till tomorrow, I just hope it's not yolk stroke, I hope it's something she can recover from.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Glad to hear her progress through this. Stay strong


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am sending you my best wishes! What is yolk stroke anyway?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no  im so sorry this is happening to her
I'm glad she's slowly getting better


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sending well-wishes your way.


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Squawks suffered another stroke this morning and didn't make it, words can't express how painful it is to have her gone, she was almost 12 years old and I've had her for what feels like my whole life. Thank you all for being there for us in her final days.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh  I'm so sorry. You love Squawks very much, and I'm sure she knows that. I trust that she is at peace now and in no more pain, and still with you in spirit helping you through this. Rest in peace Squawks, and hugs to you, Siaarn.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

oh no, I'm very sorry


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did your best for her and obviously loved her very much. Fly free Squawks!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

so sorry to hear she didn't make it.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

im so sorry to hear this news  you loved squawks dearly. Fly Free little one.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Squawks*

I, too, am so sorry for your loss. It must have been a terrible time for you and I know you will miss her. You did your best, but sometimes our best just isn't enough. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

So so so sorry for your loss


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

So sorry for your loss and I hope that given time, you will enjoy all the happy memories you have of the years you spent together.


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

Aww im so sorry to hear about your baby Squawks. RIP baby girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

